# [SOLVED] COD WAW Black Screen Trouble



## Dreamline (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey there,
This is my first post. And hopefully someone out there has the answer to my question. I recently purchased COD WAW, I was pumped b/c I love WWII FPS shooters. The second I click to start the game, it goes to a black screen, then minimizes, then locks up and stays in that black screen. There is no sound at all, Ive read a few saying they have sound, but I dont. I know I have the correct system reqs:
Widows Vista Home Premium
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual COre 4800+ 2.5 GHz
3.00 Gb RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT

If you could help me out that would be great. ray:
I am really excited and have wanted to play this game.

Thnx in advance
P.S. i have updated all drivers, tried other ideas such as deleting/renaming video files and folders, and tried reinstalling...nothing has helped so far...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: COD WAW Black Screen Trouble*

Hi Dreamline. Welcome to TSF.

Could you please first try all of these steps. If none of those work, make sure you post the remainder of your system specs, especially your PSU (Power Supply Unit). Information on posting system specs can be found here.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: COD WAW Black Screen Trouble*

Hello Dreamline,
after you followed Lord Sirian's suggestions,
try this:
Control Panel -> Sound
under Playback, right click on the active sound card (where there is a green mark) and choose Properties -> advanced 
under default format choose CD Quality

also download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD

- download the latest directx 9.0C from my sig
- install Directx 9.0C
- install the game

also some users have suggested that using Nvidia driver 175.16 helped with the black screen, you might try that as well
I don't know if you also tried to delete the treyarch.bik video file (make a backup first)



> a. Locate the WW "Main" folder go to the location you installed the game too and click Program Files > Activision > Call of Duty World at War > Main
> b. Open the "Video" folder and locate the file named "Treyarch.bik"
> c. Right click on this file and choose "Rename"
> d. Change the extension from bik to pak and press return



make sure to install the latest patch for the game: (you need to install them by order)
http://dlh.net/cgi-bin/dp.cgi


----------



## Dreamline (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: COD WAW Black Screen Trouble*

Hey,
Thnx again for the quick replies...unfortunately I'm at my family's house for Canadian Thnxgiving...I will be back monday, and will try all of the tips you guyz have givin me.
THnx again
Dreamline


----------



## Dreamline (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: COD WAW Black Screen Trouble*

Hey,
I dont know what did it. But all fixed. Im playing COD WAW and what a great game. I did all of ur troubleshooting options, something must have worked. I think it might of been Direct X10 update, though I dont know, it worked right after I updated it.
Ne wayz, thnx again for your time. 
Josh


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: COD WAW Black Screen Trouble*

Ok I just want to say something first, The update was for Directx 9 which is still in use for 95% of the games out there. There are no updates for Directx 10.

If the issue is solved (thanks RockmasteR) Then mark it solved under the thread tools.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: COD WAW Black Screen Trouble*

Glad to hear you solved it


----------

